# Indi-dog collar thread



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

lol yep, thats what i've decided my 'brand' is called  because each collar is different 

So anyways, people wanted to see pics of the collars as they are made, so i'll post them in here

im not gunna say who's they are though


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Lovely  Can't wait for mine


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwwwhhhhhhhuuuhhhhhh  I placed an order for new collars for Dingbat&Dingbat literally the day before you made your first thread abut making collars. Kicking. My. Self.

I'll just have to save up all over again!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks lovely :w00t: Think I shall have to put an order in pretty soon :blush:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

i love that  i wonder if its Balto's 
xxxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry for the crap picture, tried loads of times but couldnt get a good one :blush:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thats all i can do tonight, OH has a headache  and im shattered and dont wanna feck any up!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, they're fab!! I'll be putting in my order as soon as I get a dog (assuming you haven't added a designer price tag by then lol)


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

managed to fit a lead in before work 



















have to go to work now so will continue tonight


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are amazing , I just bought Bella a collar but Im going to be getting Henrick one for his birthday, did you say you were doing some with buckles or have I imagined that?:blush:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are amazing , I just bought Bella a collar but Im going to be getting Henrick one for his birthday, did you say you were doing some with buckles or have I imagined that?:blush:


yea i have buckles, will do one tonight and post pics


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

i love them so much!!!!!!!!  carnt wait for them to arrive!  xxxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

very exciting


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ooo i do love matching collars and leads


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

That's 2 orders finished, they will be sent out monday!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Is there any way, say I was to place an order  that you could put the ribbon on both sides of the lead  
I have a 'thing' about leads and I sort of dislike ones that are only one side printed, LOL

What other sort of ribbons have you got? I would need large (haven't decided if I need a buckle collar or one of the above) boyish one and a medium and puppy girly ones.
My dogs have had their birthdays but I'm sure (if anyone knows me well enough) I can think of some sort of excuse.....


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Is there any way, say I was to place an order  that you could put the ribbon on both sides of the lead
> I have a 'thing' about leads and I sort of dislike ones that are only one side printed, LOL
> 
> What other sort of ribbons have you got? I would need large (haven't decided if I need a buckle collar or one of the above) boyish one and a medium and puppy girly ones.
> My dogs have had their birthdays but I'm sure (if anyone knows me well enough) I can think of some sort of excuse.....


yea would be £2 (normally £1) though 

There are a load of pics in this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172779-made-order-collars-leads.html


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sid can I be horribly cheeky?

Mum knows what she wants but I can't decide for Rupes, I'm thinking the purple webbing (25mm?) with the black ribbon with white circles and red hearts. But I'm not sure if it will go :cryin:

Mum definitely wants dark/royal blue with the bones on white ribbon for Milo (collar and lead) and I am also leaning towards the bones if the circle/heart doesn't go too well, maybe bones would just go nicer?! Any chance you could get a photo of the black/white/red ribbon, bone ribbon and purple webbing together in the same light so I can pick?! 

Arghhhhh :laugh:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! They look great!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sid can I be horribly cheeky?
> 
> Mum knows what she wants but I can't decide for Rupes, I'm thinking the purple webbing (25mm?) with the black ribbon with white circles and red hearts. But I'm not sure if it will go :cryin:
> 
> ...


yea no problem hun, gimme half hour as im about to jump in the bath!

I have the green webbing now aswell will get a pic of that too


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> yea no problem hun, gimme half hour as im about to jump in the bath!
> 
> I have the green webbing now aswell will get a pic of that too


Oh gosh no Mum was like I think I want green I think I want green, I was like NO she hasn't got it tough luck..!

Can I have a photo of the green webbing in with that too then please :lol:

Thanks, we will definitely be ordering 2 x collars and 2 x leads its just what bloomin' design


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh gosh no Mum was like I think I want green I think I want green, I was like NO she hasn't got it tough luck..!
> 
> Can I have a photo of the green webbing in with that too then please :lol:
> 
> Thanks, we will definitely be ordering 2 x collars and 2 x leads its just what bloomin' design


will upload the pics in the other thread


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right, Sid!

What is padding, leads, collars, both, neither?! I swear it got mentioned 

Mum wants light blue webbing with the bone ribbon just like the one you did but with a BUCKLED collar.

I would like purple webbing with the bone ribbon again a BUCKLED collar.

Both with matching leads, but would like to know about padding first 

Also, on the prototype buckled collar, would the ribbon go under where the brass bits are for holes??


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

omg they are all stunning! xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Right, Sid!
> 
> What is padding, leads, collars, both, neither?! I swear it got mentioned
> 
> ...


padding would be on collars and the handles of leads £1 extra each item 

On the buckle collars the padding would finish just before the holes started, the eyelets arent that thick

Oh, and padding is black fleece


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> padding would be on collars and the handles of leads £1 extra each item
> 
> On the buckle collars the padding would finish just before the holes started, the eyelets arent that thick
> 
> Oh, and padding is black fleece


Could we have both collars and lead handles with padding too then please?

I'm well excited 

ETA: Duhhh need to measure their necks now don't I :lol: Will get the tape measure out shall I PM you with details of exactly what we want and sizes?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Could we have both collars and lead handles with padding too then please?
> 
> I'm well excited
> 
> ETA: Duhhh need to measure their necks now don't I :lol: Will get the tape measure out shall I PM you with details of exactly what we want and sizes?


yes please hun


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

get mine ready for thursday please! 

will you still be able to do a lead aswell Sid ?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

James Eade said:


> get mine ready for thursday please!
> 
> will you still be able to do a lead aswell Sid ?


year course hun, I need Kita's neck measurement


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

I found a floppy tape measure yday, But I've misplaced it  lol!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

James Eade said:


> I found a floppy tape measure yday, But I've misplaced it  lol!


dumbass :001_tongue:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

James Eade said:


> I found a floppy tape measure yday, But I've misplaced it  lol!


 I know who you are


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

Who I am? Eh? waaahht you on abooot!?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I might just have to buy a collar for Henrick, how wide are they and do you just literally need his neck measurements? How long do you usually take to make them? I could do with it for his birthday in about a month.


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> dumbass :001_tongue:


HA! I found it!... now whos the dumass!.....


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think I might just have to buy a collar for Henrick, how wide are they and do you just literally need his neck measurements? How long do you usually take to make them? I could do with it for his birthday in about a month.


they are 25mm (1") wide, i cant go any bigger than that for buckle types unless you want a plastic buckle :nonod:

yes literally measure his neck where you like the collar to sit, the measurement you give me will be the middle hole (out of 5), the holes are 1" apart.

generally (with ordering supplies) about a week, but I always say to give me 2 weeks from the date of payment, you know how royal fail are


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

james eade said:


> who i am? Eh? Waaahht you on abooot!?


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


>


I have absolutley no idea who you are!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

James Eade said:


> I have absolutley no idea who you are!


That's a shame, dunno what you're missing in that case


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

haha j/k 

Hi "Insert real name here" (which I do know!) good to see you here aswell as SDF!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

James Eade said:


> haha j/k
> 
> Hi "Insert real name here" (which I do know!) good to see you here aswell as SDF!


:001_tongue: :001_tongue: :001_tongue:

I'm cool really


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I love this one


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> I love this one


Wow! That would look amazing on a little white fluffball


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Wow! That would look amazing on a little white fluffball


I agree


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Whoops sorry forgot to update this thread!!









this is a padded house collar


















a cooling collar

McKenzie, I know only 1 of yours has been posted, I ran out of stripes, im getting more today  so will finish it tonight


----------



## sharlene (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi im picking up my new pup on the 16th of july stbernard cross rottweiler. im looking for a suitable collar and possibly a lead. what would you advise. its the pup on the right im having.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sharlene said:


> Hi im picking up my new pup on the 16th of july stbernard cross rottweiler. im looking for a suitable collar and possibly a lead. what would you advise. its the pup on the right im having.


Awwww adorable!!! I actually do a deal for puppy owners, buy a collar, and once the pup grows out of it you get £2 off your next one!

I would recommend a flat (no buckle) collar, as these are more adjustable than the buckles ones and so you will get more use out of it before needing another one 

All the details of the different types of collars etc are here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172779-made-order-collars-leads.html

Just PM me when you're ready to order!


----------



## sharlene (Jun 28, 2011)

ok thankyou that would be great. i like the bones and the silver hearts ribbon. what do yu think would suit my boy. im picking hi up on the 16th so would like it in time for then if possible. And also a lead if i can. how much? 
i would like to pay tomorrow if ok as its my pay day. did i read that you have a facebook page?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sharlene said:


> ok thankyou that would be great. i like the bones and the silver hearts ribbon. what do yu think would suit my boy. im picking hi up on the 16th so would like it in time for then if possible. And also a lead if i can. how much?
> i would like to pay tomorrow if ok as its my pay day. did i read that you have a facebook page?


I think the bones would be better for a boy, the hearts may be a bit girly lol. Yes it will be woth you by the 16th, it will be £14 in total  yes if you search for Indi-Dog in pages it should come up x


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

how does the cooling collar work? is it one what you put ice in? thanks


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

tasha15 said:


> how does the cooling collar work? is it one what you put ice in? thanks


Yea fill the fabric pouch with ice and the it melts and the cold water runs down the dogs ches. Its based on a us design which is proven to work x


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

oooh great bonnie has been so hot lately how much are these they look good!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

tasha15 said:


> oooh great bonnie has been so hot lately how much are these they look good!


They are £5 and £1 p&p


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

great what sizes do they come in or are they one size?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

tasha15 said:


> great what sizes do they come in or are they one size?


20mm or 25mm webbing hun, if you mean neck sizes then they're made to order so should fit perfectly


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i really need to keep on top of this!!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I'm in LOVE :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

Liking the paddedness even though he has lots of hair too, be nice and snug in winter and nice and gentle on his neck, he's a bit of a sensitive soul


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think I'm in LOVE :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> Liking the paddedness even though he has lots of hair too, be nice and snug in winter and nice and gentle on his neck, he's a bit of a sensitive soul


glad you like it!! :w00t:

How is the cooling collar doing?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> glad you like it!! :w00t:
> 
> How is the cooling collar doing?


Good! He's not at all bothered about it now, well used to it. I'm trying to only use it on hot days and he does seem better with it


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GS i need to get more purple thread to finish your lead, will pick some up today :thumbup1:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

She will be well impressed with those! I was wondering where my lead was, the bottom lip was starting to stick out :lol:

Just kidding


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Whaat about a collar with a seperate smaller D ring for the tag? or option to add one on, I like to have the tag somewhere the lead isn't, cause Im good at getting the trigger on the lead stuck in the split ring for the tag and stretching it, haha.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> Whaat about a collar with a seperate smaller D ring for the tag? or option to add one on, I like to have the tag somewhere the lead isn't, cause Im good at getting the trigger on the lead stuck in the split ring for the tag and stretching it, haha.


I like that idea too, i dont get why collars dont have a seperate ring for the tag


----------



## DogPhotographer (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow gorgeous collars and leads! They look wonderfully durable too, the main problem with having a tiny Jack Russell is all the collars and leads her size are too fragile for the little monster, if the buckle doesn't burst then she loses it in the woods! :001_huh:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> I like that idea too, i dont get why collars dont have a seperate ring for the tag


I've seen a few, but need to pay loads more


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Whaat about a collar with a seperate smaller D ring for the tag? or option to add one on, I like to have the tag somewhere the lead isn't, cause Im good at getting the trigger on the lead stuck in the split ring for the tag and stretching it, haha.


I used to put the tag on the buckle for this reason


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

A D-ring can be added for 50p more  

dog photographer, i can do collars in 13mm, 20mm, 25mm and 50mm webbing, 20mm ones use metal buckles aswell, though the 13mm ones use plastic ones. But i do have ones which dont use buckles 

my smaller ones are just as strong as the the larger ones


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Any pics of a finished harness yet please?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Any pics of a finished harness yet please?


the picture in the other thread is of a finished one:










o ring would be on this bit ^




























fleece is quite expensive so I cant waste it, fleece used on harnesses will be the same as on the collars/lead above


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

hey guys just want to apolagise as im a bit behind on the orders!

I didnt expect so many so quick! Im doing this aswell as working 2 jobs, so as you can imagine it gets on top of me at times! 

I am getting through them, I have 2 to definately be sent out monday (GoldenShadow and Lucy&Sandy), SarahPops yours should also be going out monday

Sharlene I am aiming to get yours sent on Tuesday, dont worry I will make sure it gets there before your pup does! Cat_Crazy I will try get yours out on Tuesday aswell

Then it will be cavmad and xbostonx

TDM yours was sent yesterday  If you didnt get it today it will be there Monday :thumbup:

Is that everyone?

If I've missed anyone then please holler!! (to the person with the secret order, I havent missed you  i am waiting on the webbing )


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Definitely worth waiting for!!!!
:thumbup:
Im sure everyone understands Sid


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

You did say about two weeks now ive broken my wrist i cant go to any flyball comps for 6weeks but will be good to have the collar as Briggs is on the last hole now and Torrin keeps taking it off


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Me chick  2 cooling collars no worries tho 
xxxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> Me chick  2 cooling collars no worries tho
> xxxx


oh yea that wasnt in my pms! i will try send those out Tuesday :thumbup1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankies hun, I cant wait to get it now


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I totally understand don't worry! I'm so excited that I will hopefully be getting mine soon   Don't rush though!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread needs to be stickied


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I need one of these in my life. When I get Phoebe I will measure her up and get the details sent off to you, she's only a Chihuahua so it'll be a nice small job to do after completing everyone elses  Is there a photo of recent available ribbons anywhere?

Also I love the idea of a ring by the buckle for the lead, then another for the tag at the front, if that could be done?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for being so understanding guys! I didnt expect them to take off so quick! :lol:



abbiechi said:


> I need one of these in my life. When I get Phoebe I will measure her up and get the details sent off to you, she's only a Chihuahua so it'll be a nice small job to do after completing everyone elses  Is there a photo of recent available ribbons anywhere?
> 
> Also I love the idea of a ring by the buckle for the lead, then another for the tag at the front, if that could be done?


Ribbons are on this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172779-made-order-collars-leads.html

i can find most designs so if you want something different then just shout :thumbup:

yes that can be done :thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> This thread needs to be stickied


I AGREE! As does this one: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172779-made-order-collars-leads.html


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm going to PM you


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

More were sent out yesterday, but i forgot to get pics before i wrapped them


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Come on who is that for, someone own up its mega cute


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Hi how long do they take you to make? I'd love one for Indi's birthday in a couple of months.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Indi's mum said:


> Hi how long do they take you to make? I'd love one for Indi's birthday in a couple of months.


Totally depends on the style, how big, what ribbon, padding etc

a buckle collar with ribbon can take around 30mins to an hour depending on what mood my sewing machines in, a harness wih ribbon and padding could take around 2-3 hours


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

for a puppy  its a collar and lead


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

sid&kira said:


>


:thumbup:   :thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

there are 2 of these 

Steve (xbostonx) yours are in the post if you didnt receive them today, but i forgot to post a pic! 










I have a harness and a buckle collar to do today, which means the 1st pic order can be sent. Then I will be starting on catcrazy and balto-x's cooling collars


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

On the martingale.... would it be possible to add a D ring for tags just before where the slider is at its tightest point? (so in that purple one it would be to the left of the plain purple bit)

I will defo be interested in a martingale for Dave, the ones in shops are so boooring!!  and hes neck is too big that the collar when tight enough not to fall off his head, is too tight to be comfy


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> On the martingale.... would it be possible to add a D ring for tags just before where the slider is at its tightest point? (so in that purple one it would be to the left of the plain purple bit)
> 
> I will defo be interested in a martingale for Dave, the ones in shops are so boooring!!  and hes neck is too big that the collar when tight enough not to fall off his head, is too tight to be comfy


of course


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yippe! Now I just got to decied what I want on it :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Cavmad i'm going to send your collars off today and do the harness tomorrow, as I have to go get ready for work now, and iirc you havent got flyball for a couple of weeks have you?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm being a bit cheeky so sorry, where am I in the queue? Do you think I'll have mine for next weekend (w/e 29th July?) we are going camping and wanted them to have their smart new fancy collars and leads.
No problem if not just wondered?


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> there are 2 of these
> 
> Steve (xbostonx) yours are in the post if you didnt receive them today, but i forgot to post a pic!
> 
> ...


Yeh I got them today and we have been out all day modeling them. I would love to post some photo's on here but i cannot seem to do it??????
Thanks Sid, we luv um. :thumbup1:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Flyball harness



















Semi-slip and matching lead 

others have been sent out aswell, but i keep forgetting pictures!


----------



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> lol yep, thats what i've decided my 'brand' is called  because each collar is different
> 
> So anyways, people wanted to see pics of the collars as they are made, so i'll post them in here
> 
> im not gunna say who's they are though


May i look at your other collars? My pooch is tiny, so would you make ones to fit?? first time ive seen this! I wuold like to know more please!! The one in your pic is cute!! 
Thank you


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

CarlyKeen said:


> May i look at your other collars? My pooch is tiny, so would you make ones to fit?? first time ive seen this! I wuold like to know more please!! The one in your pic is cute!!
> Thank you


hi, yea all collars are made to fit to the measurements you give me, and have some room for adjustment smaller and larger, so you get the perfect fit

My website is Indi-Dog Collars and More - Home or if you search this forum for 'indi-dog' all the threads will come up


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

and another!



















Just wanna apolagise for the delays guys, had some issues with the OH, all sorted now tho and i'm steamin ahead again


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Just to say Sid your Flyball harness would be a very good car harness..!

Stick a seatbelt through the handle on the back if its made a few inches longer and its just like how I use our Clix one but much prettier! And it'd be easier to clip a lunge line onto than what I've got now.

Might have to get one of them in the future too


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Just have to say I love to brand tag. It's so cool


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick wore his new collar today and it had a few admirers, if you get some random people from Huddersfield ordering you will know why


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Henrick wore his new collar today and it had a few admirers, if you get some random people from Huddersfield ordering you will know why


Where's the pictures?!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> and another!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Hun, what sort of a lead is this? It looks nice and long. Also, what colours do the cooling collars come in? I know you said previously but I dunno which thread to look in! Lol


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Hey Hun, what sort of a lead is this? It looks nice and long. Also, what colours do the cooling collars come in? I know you said previously but I dunno which thread to look in! Lol


Thats a 3m slip lead with padded handle 

Ummm All the usual colours - Black, red, Purple, Royal blue, navy blue, sky blue, silvery grey, orange, green, yellow, coral pink, hi-viz pink, hi-viz orange, hi viz yellow, hi-viz lime green


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

more


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Thats a 3m slip lead with padded handle
> 
> Ummm All the usual colours - Black, red, Purple, Royal blue, navy blue, sky blue, silvery grey, orange, green, yellow, coral pink, hi-viz pink, hi-viz orange, hi viz yellow, hi-viz lime green


Ok, I'm off to tesco's to do a bit of shopping and them I'll pm when i come back. X


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


>


:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Someone's very lucky! :001_tt1:

Is that the 13mm webbing?  Or is the ribbon just wider? 
If its smaller webbing, can you do that for any of the dogs size collars? Or is it only for the little-uns?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

portiaa said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Someone's very lucky! :001_tt1:
> 
> Is that the 13mm webbing?  Or is the ribbon just wider?
> If its smaller webbing, can you do that for any of the dogs size collars? Or is it only for the little-uns?


thats 20mm webbing, the one with the black checks is 13mm  i can do it for any size


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> thats 20mm webbing, the one with the black checks is 13mm  i can do it for any size


Thank you!  Thats great, How much is it for a flyball harness (I know I don't do flyball, but the handle could be usefull. For crossing roads and stuff-so I can keep hold of him, just in case.) thats got no padding, with ribbon? ohh and postage too.

Second thoughts thats a bit confusing; Can you tell me how much this would be please, including postage?

1 Flyball harness, with ribbon.
1 short control lead, with ribbon.
1 1m lead, plain.

Thanks


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

portiaa said:


> Thank you!  Thats great, How much is it for a flyball harness (I know I don't do flyball, but the handle could be usefull. For crossing roads and stuff-so I can keep hold of him, just in case.) thats got no padding, with ribbon? ohh and postage too.
> 
> Second thoughts thats a bit confusing; Can you tell me how much this would be please, including postage?
> 
> ...


harness - £15
Short lead - £7
1m lead - £6
£1 p&p

So £28 total hun


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeyyyyy!!!! They look fab I am so excited.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> harness - £15
> Short lead - £7
> 1m lead - £6
> £1 p&p
> ...


Thank you! 

Right, better get the final meseaurements for the harness and I will PM you!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Maces lead came today for his birthday tomorrow, thanks alot - am very pleased with it


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Maces lead came today for his birthday tomorrow, thanks alot - am very pleased with it


Glad you like it hun  does the collar fit ok?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes great thank you


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Maces lead came today for his birthday tomorrow, thanks alot - am very pleased with it


Don't believe you until you show pics! Lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

not the best piccies but here you go; I promise to get better ones.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh very swish! Colour suits him really well


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Gorgeous pics hun, i love mace  can I use one on my website please?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah course you can, I will try and get some better ones tomorrow


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Yeah course you can, I will try and get some better ones tomorrow


thanks hun


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> and another!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrived safe and sound yesterday thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

The harness has arrived its brilliant fits perfectly will take photos later and start measuring cav necks


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> Arrived safe and sound yesterday thank you :thumbsup:





cavmad said:


> The harness has arrived its brilliant fits perfectly will take photos later and start measuring cav necks


awsum! cant cait for the pics guys 

Done another this morning 












Found a supplier for the bones ribbon, i had a bit of a panic when the shop (local craft shop) said it was a one off and they couldnt get any more!  but have found a US supplier so panic over  it arrived today and its exactly the same


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Found a supplier for the bones ribbon, i had a bit of a panic when the shop (local craft shop) said it was a one off and they couldnt get any more!  but have found a US supplier so panic over  it arrived today and its exactly the same


Cor that was lucky 

I do love that ribbon, quite fancy it on a harness at some point! Also, bit weird, but! Babycham has this leather leady but its basically just a handle with a clip on to go on the collar. Quite fancy one of them for Rupert maybe as it'd make handling them both together easier (less lead to faff with Rupert so can concentrate more on Milo). Would you be able to do something like that for me do you reckon?

Anddddddd did you get my text?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Cor that was lucky
> 
> I do love that ribbon, quite fancy it on a harness at some point! Also, bit weird, but! Babycham has this leather leady but its basically just a handle with a clip on to go on the collar. Quite fancy one of them for Rupert maybe as it'd make handling them both together easier (less lead to faff with Rupert so can concentrate more on Milo). Would you be able to do something like that for me do you reckon?
> 
> Anddddddd did you get my text?


yep yu woke me up  :lol: i've done it on the collars and more thread 

Yea i can make them however you want :biggrin:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> yep yu woke me up  :lol: i've done it on the collars and more thread
> 
> Yea i can make them however you want :biggrin:


Ahh you're a star (in both respects) 

Let me have a think how long I want the loop etc and I will get back to you, well excited 

Sorry for waking you up, I tried not to be too early :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Sid can you PM me the paypal address and how much Xiva's collar is going to be I've forgotten  hell I can't even remember what I asked for :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

finished a walking utility belt





















size goes from 28-44"


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

ooooohh! How much are they?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> ooooohh! How much are they?


£10 atm, but may have to put them up soon as it used a lot more Kordura than i thought it would!

Its the one you described, pocket for treats, ball and poo bags


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey hun, got my collars.....love them am going to get some pics but am waiting until I get my leads through, any idea when I can expect them? xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I may have to order one in a few weeks when my bank has recovered


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Hey hun, got my collars.....love them am going to get some pics but am waiting until I get my leads through, any idea when I can expect them? xx


Will be getting the ribbon in tomorrow hun (woman rung me today to tell me it was in) and will make it up tomorrow night xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

Sorry I havent been on much the last week, anyone on fb will know that Kizzy Kira's been quite ill with Kennel Cough and had a trip to the vets today, she got it quite bad poor baby 

Anyways, she's on anti-biotics and im back 

Have done a couple tonight, a couple are in the post (not these ones, only just done these ones)









semi-slip









police lead


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

very sorry to hear she is poorly with kennel cough
hope she gets well soon
how are the others?
I had all three down with KC last year.
But Percy was by far the most poorly 


Thinking of youx

x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> very sorry to hear she is poorly with kennel cough
> hope she gets well soon
> how are the others?
> I had all three down with KC last year.
> ...


Keyu has it, coughing a lot but she's fine in herself, only Kira actually seems poorly. Grey's shown no symptoms  Both girls are on anti-biotics now 

Thanks hun


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope your doggies feel better soon


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, poor doggies, I hope they feel better soon too. Its difficult when you can't tell them the antibiotics should help and they'll feel better soon.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Oh, poor doggies, I hope they feel better soon too. Its difficult when you can't tell them the antibiotics should help and they'll feel better soon.


thanks guys,

she seems a bit happier, tho didnt eat all her breakfast this morning, but shes been out in the garden and got up when she heard russling of packets in the kitchen


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Did the heart ribbon come yet??


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Did the heart ribbon come yet??


yep  just need to know the webbing colours for daves and dixies collars, i cant remember


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you put the heart ribbon next to some colours please? Im off out so will reply back later.
Daves was the dark blue


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

For PoisonGirl 









I really struggled with this, which is why I only do cushion on special request, the stuff is so so hard to work with :lol: Its a bit difficult to adjust, due to the thickness of the webbing, so you will have to feed the webbing through the slider, hope thats ok



























(it looks brighter in person, the camera doesnt catch it well)

All with an extra ring for tags, hope you like them hun


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooooh I LOVE them!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Ooooh I LOVE them!


 BTW, Ziva's collar is much more purple than that, dunno why it looks almost blue in the pic 

will post them tomorrow


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> BTW, Ziva's collar is much more purple than that, dunno why it looks almost blue in the pic
> 
> will post them tomorrow


Doe sthat mean mine is next on the list 

and you mention padding but I cant spot the padding on the collars above ? :huh:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Xiva's collar is made of padded webbing, not the black padding added 

I think I may be mad- I just pointed at the screen and said ''Look Dixie, your new collar'' :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Doe sthat mean mine is next on the list
> 
> and you mention padding but I cant spot the padding on the collars above ? :huh:


i have a lead and collar to do for LouJ then its yours hun 

The collar with purple checks is cushioned webbing, hence why it was a b*****d to make :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I think I may be mad- I just pointed at the screen and said ''Look Dixie, your new collar'' :lol:


.... oh dear..... :huh: :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

She sighed at me and has now tucked her nose under her back leg, and is giving me strange looks! :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> i have a lead and collar to do for LouJ then its yours hun
> 
> The collar with purple checks is cushioned webbing, hence why it was a b*****d to make :lol:


ah I see now 
coolio, :smile:
I'll be putting one in for Percy very soon too, let you get this lot done first, while I decide on ribbon



PoisonGirl said:


> She sighed at me and has now tucked her nose under her back leg, and is giving me strange looks! :lol:


ha ha mad mummy :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ah I see now
> coolio, :smile:
> I'll be putting one in for Percy very soon too, let you get this lot done first, while I decide on ribbon


will you be wanting cushion webbing for him? If so let me know what width/colour and i will order it in advance


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> will you be wanting cushion webbing for him? If so let me know what width/colour and i will order it in advance


no fleece if Thats okay


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> i have a lead and collar to do for LouJ then its yours hun
> 
> The collar with purple checks is cushioned webbing, hence why it was a b*****d to make :lol:


Yay! Mine is next! X


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Yay! Mine is next! X


your lead is on the previous page  now doing the purple one


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

purple police lead





































and a matching control lead, normal lead, and a martingale


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> purple police lead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahoo I think I may know who that is for!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> wahoo I think I may know who that is for!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxx


i think you may be right!! Are they right hun?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> i think you may be right!! Are they right hun?


They look absolutely gorgoeus and perfect thank you so much
Nice early birthday present for me (its toma  )

Just gotta pick what Percy's going to have now 

You are very talented 
x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> They look absolutely gorgoeus and perfect thank you so much
> Nice early birthday present for me (its toma  )
> 
> Just gotta pick what Percy's going to have now
> ...


awsum I will post them tomorrow (happy birthday for tomorrow btw )

thankyou


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> awsum I will post them tomorrow (happy birthday for tomorrow btw )
> 
> thankyou


Thank you very much 
I've had a lovely day today so hopefully tomorrow will be just as nice


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

black slip lead with gold ribbon



















2 semi-slips


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm I really like those last two collars


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm I really like those last two collars


good thing really aint it  lol


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Are you able to do a Paul Frank one in blue? I don't know if you can use branded names or if it is available. I have a collar with matching lead and flexi, but I'd prefer it if the collar was wider. Thanks.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> Are you able to do a Paul Frank one in blue? I don't know if you can use branded names or if it is available. I have a collar with matching lead and flexi, but I'd prefer it if the collar was wider. Thanks.


no sorry i cant do branded ones


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Thanks anyway.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> i love that  i wonder if its Balto's
> xxxx


Lovely collars, not sure about the smell of nicotine. (*** in the background).


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

foxiesummer said:


> Lovely collars, not sure about the smell of nicotine. (*** in the background).


im a smoker but no ones commented on it, anyone had an issue with this?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im a smoker so dosnt bother me 

But even if i wasnt i have no reason for it 2 bother me either

If ppl dont want them smelling of smoke (not saying they do btw) theres a thing called a washing machine


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> im a smoker but no ones commented on it, anyone had an issue with this?


Nope not noticed a thing


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm a non-smoker and i wouldn't even have guessed you were a smoker


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys thats good to know


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

foxiesummer said:


> Lovely collars, not sure about the smell of nicotine. (*** in the background).


I guess you mean the smell of smoke as opposed to nicotine, and unless you've had a product from Sid and had issues I don't think its really fair to suggest products will be affected in this way. Plus if you have ordered from Sid and had any problem whatsoever I know she would have bent over backwards to sort it for you anyway, she's like that 



sid&kira said:


> im a smoker but no ones commented on it, anyone had an issue with this?


Nope not a thing and I've had at least two packages from you.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Agreed I am a non smoker and can usually smell smoke easily but didn't notice anything on Sandy's collar and lead.

Have you updated the ribbons etc on your website, I would like to see the skull and cross bone colours, will def be ordering when I get paid at the end of month! 

Hmmm I suppose I could just look at your website myself


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I guess you mean the smell of smoke as opposed to nicotine, and unless you've had a product from Sid and had issues I don't think its really fair to suggest products will be affected in this way. Plus if you have ordered from Sid and had any problem whatsoever I know she would have bent over backwards to sort it for you anyway, she's like that
> 
> Nope not a thing and I've had at least two packages from you.


thanks hun :001_wub:

yours is next on the list, will be doing it before work (currently dying my hair )


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

lucyandsandy said:


> Agreed I am a non smoker and can usually smell smoke easily but didn't notice anything on Sandy's collar and lead.
> 
> Have you updated the ribbons etc on your website, I would like to see the skull and cross bone colours, will def be ordering when I get paid at the end of month!
> 
> Hmmm I suppose I could just look at your website myself


i only have the orange with me, which is this:










but can also get these:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> thanks hun :001_wub:
> 
> yours is next on the list, will be doing it before work (currently dying my hair )


Haha you're alright I know I was a bit difficult in regard to wanting the old webbing that's not shiny so it matches the collars and leads they've already got Singing:

Waiting on tags to come for his collar then he'll get wearing that more now its cooling down and less swimming will be had..! Don't suppose you can recommend the best way to wash the leads can you? I've dirtied my handle a teeny bit and was wondering if I'm safe to just dab at it with some fairy soap and a sponge? Mum was like put it in the washing machine it'll be fine :scared:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I guess you mean the smell of smoke as opposed to nicotine, and unless you've had a product from Sid and had issues I don't think its really fair to suggest products will be affected in this way. Plus if you have ordered from Sid and had any problem whatsoever I know she would have bent over backwards to sort it for you anyway, she's like that
> 
> Nope not a thing and I've had at least two packages from you.


awww you're so eloquent

There's me with my one sentence and you put it all lovely like that 
You can write any letters/emails I need doing from now on I think


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha you're alright I know I was a bit difficult in regard to wanting the old webbing that's not shiny so it matches the collars and leads they've already got Singing:
> 
> Waiting on tags to come for his collar then he'll get wearing that more now its cooling down and less swimming will be had..! Don't suppose you can recommend the best way to wash the leads can you? I've dirtied my handle a teeny bit and was wondering if I'm safe to just dab at it with some fairy soap and a sponge? Mum was like put it in the washing machine it'll be fine :scared:


hmmm i reckon it will be ok on a cool wash, but i've never washed ours, tell ya what i will make up a quick one using the padding and stick it in the wash and let you know how it comes out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm quite sensitive to smoke but had no problem with mine


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Firstly I am a none smoker and have had no issues with any of my items smelling at all, more than happy.

Secondly

Sid......how much would it be for two collars with the black clips rather than buckles, one with green skull and cross bone ribbon and one with the first skull and cross bone ribbon (the girly one) on the picture above. 
Can't remember their sizes think it was 16" and 17".


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> i only have the orange with me, which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the skull and cross bone pink one with cherrys on for lola on her currant lead and collar they are soooooooo cute


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can I ask everyones opinion, the skull and cross bone with cherries on it, on a collar for a Staffie, too much? Is it giving out the wrong impression, or because it has cherries and girly bits do you think it will be ok?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> awww you're so eloquent
> 
> There's me with my one sentence and you put it all lovely like that
> You can write any letters/emails I need doing from now on I think


Ha ironically enough we were going on yesterday about how lacking I am in concisiveness..! My friends always find it easy to tell when I get cross because I use big words and proper punctuation :laugh:



sid&kira said:


> hmmm i reckon it will be ok on a cool wash, but i've never washed ours, tell ya what i will make up a quick one using the padding and stick it in the wash and let you know how it comes out :lol:


Haha aww don't worry about it I'd only go over it gently I just don't want to damage it. Just little surface marks that's all.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Can I ask everyones opinion, the skull and cross bone with cherries on it, on a collar for a Staffie, too much? Is it giving out the wrong impression, or because it has cherries and girly bits do you think it will be ok?


NO!!!
I think it will look uber cute!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Its very girly 

Think it would great even if it wasnt really girly 

I know what ya saying tho ppl thinking arhhhh skulls on a staffy but na i thinks its fine 

Lola even has a pink skull and crossbone dog tag and just ordered another in red to go with her red collar and lead

So i say stuff what OP think


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Firstly I am a none smoker and have had no issues with any of my items smelling at all, more than happy.
> 
> Secondly
> 
> ...


£13 delivered hun


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Ha ironically enough we were going on yesterday about how lacking I am in concisiveness..! My friends always find it easy to tell when I get cross because I use big words and proper punctuation :laugh:
> 
> Haha aww don't worry about it I'd only go over it gently I just don't want to damage it. Just little surface marks that's all.


i reckon it will be fine then hun


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok brilliant, pay day is Friday so I shall PM you confirmation over next week.

Just need to convince OH that they are not new collars we have had them for aaaagggggeeeessss.

Think I am going to go with the girly skull and cross bones for my vicious man eating (read soppy and licky) staffie.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I just saw the bright green one and looked at Oh

And he was like nooooooooooooooooooooo you ordered her a new collar and lead yesterday she does not need anymore

Hmmm il try again in a couple of weeks haha


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Ok brilliant, pay day is Friday so I shall PM you confirmation over next week.
> 
> Just need to convince OH that they are not new collars we have had them for aaaagggggeeeessss.
> 
> Think I am going to go with the girly skull and cross bones for my vicious man eating (read soppy and licky) staffie.


lmao hide them and tell him they must have caught them somewhere and lost them!

I reckon she'll look adorable


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Little Miss Impatient here is wondering if you've started on Bella's yet? (no hurry though, literally just my impatience and excitement!)


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> Little Miss Impatient here is wondering if you've started on Bella's yet? (no hurry though, literally just my impatience and excitement!)


i think you are 3rd in line, i have GoldenShadow, someone else (i forget the name ) then you i think 

should be started by the weekend


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Where am i in the line


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> i think you are 3rd in line, i have GoldenShadow, someone else (i forget the name ) then you i think
> 
> should be started by the weekend


Cool
thanks!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

julesmcc said:


> Where am i in the line


iirc you are after GS, it was your screen name i couldnt remember


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> iirc you are after GS, it was your screen name i couldnt remember


cool ty


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

ooh , I might have to invest in a collar for murphy , they look lovely  

What colours do you have???


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> ooh , I might have to invest in a collar for murphy , they look lovely
> 
> What colours do you have???


loads, search 'indi-dog' in this forum and check out the made to order collars and more thread


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

sid&kira said:


>


 collar looks great hun ty


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

OK I need another collar 

Dixie is bright pink, Xiva purple- so what about for Millie? :lol: 
I might be a while choosing but will try not to be so long that I have to wait ages for mine :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Have you got- or could you put- a pic on the website of the colours of webbing? Or is there some pics somewhere? Lol I don't know what to choose for Millie.

Actually- did you get any pink camouflage? If so can I see it next to some colours of webbing please


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Have you got- or could you put- a pic on the website of the colours of webbing? Or is there some pics somewhere? Lol I don't know what to choose for Millie.
> 
> Actually- did you get any pink camouflage? If so can I see it next to some colours of webbing please


I havent got any, but i can get pink camo










here's the webbing:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Think will go for pink camo on purple webbing please 
Will be a martingale collar with extra ring for tags.
Just going to measure her


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> I havent got any, but i can get pink camo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooo pretty, am going to get that new orange melon fruity ribbon next month  dunno which webbing yet
ooooo decisions decisions


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Think will go for pink camo on purple webbing please
> Will be a martingale collar with extra ring for tags.
> Just going to measure her


ok i will order the camo, will be £8.50 total


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

She is 17.5"


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> She is 17.5"


ok i have just ordered the ribbon


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't wait 

Got to go and order new tags, mine are old and dirty and don't look good on your collars :lol:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Think will go for pink camo on purple webbing please
> Will be a martingale collar with extra ring for tags.
> Just going to measure her


Ooh, I like how you think! I was thinking the pink Camo with the purple webbing too. Now I can wait and see what yours looks like first!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I will pay on weds


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't remember if I asked or not but just making sure Millie's collar can have an extra ring on it for tags?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

wonders if my ribbon has arrived lol


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Could you make a 100ft lunge lead? With a handle loop on one side?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry guys been away for a couple of days, back now!

Am working on orders, will update the order thread tomorrow (off to bed now!)

Sorry i cant do lunge lines, tho i may be able to soon, i'll think about it


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats no probs il have to check out ebay lol


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

the smallest (and most adorable!) harness I have ever done

With detachable loop for car use


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

That is peeeeeeerfect - thanks so much! I can't wait to reciprocate and post photos of my sweet little girl modelling her car harness


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> That is peeeeeeerfect - thanks so much! I can't wait to reciprocate and post photos of my sweet little girl modelling her car harness


cant wait! I love that harness, the colours go perfectly together, the pics dont do it justice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> the smallest (and most adorable!) harness I have ever done
> 
> *With detachable loop for car use*


Ooh please can you tell me more, I'm looking for ways of taking the dogs out safely in the new car


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh please can you tell me more, I'm looking for ways of taking the dogs out safely in the new car


they havent been tested for car use, but the one above has a slightly wider breast plate (25mm, the rest of the harness is 20mm)

the detachable loop you basically clip to the harness like above when you are in the car, and thread the seatbelt through the loop, the reason its detachable is so that the dog can turn because of the swivel on the trigger clip


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> they havent been tested for car use, but the one above has a slightly wider breast plate (25mm, the rest of the harness is 20mm)
> 
> the detachable loop you basically clip to the harness like above when you are in the car, and thread the seatbelt through the loop, the reason its detachable is so that the dog can turn because of the swivel on the trigger clip


I think if I take the dogs any distance I'd get a crate, but I was thinking your harness might be a good idea for local drives


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I think if I take the dogs any distance I'd get a crate, but I was thinking your harness might be a good idea for local drives


i personally dont use them, because our car is a tiny 3 door, and trying to get all fruit loops to sit next to each other nicely is a nightmare, so we put the back seats down and they all lay in the boot/back, if they were calmer or the car was bigger i would


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella is always coming along for local drives, so that is what makes this harness perfect for us. 
I often use a normal harness and use a leash though the loop to attach it to the car seat - but it really doesn't work too well. I haven't found any comfortable car harnesses that fit her - so this is ideal! I used to always walk Bella on a harness for on lead walks (even though we mostly walk off lead) but lately she is so good I mostly rely on a flat collar for on lead walks. But it's good to know I can always use her car harness as a normal harness too e.g. for a new exciting situation where she is likley to pull and it is not safe enough to let her off lead.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sid&kira said:


>


that was definitely the correct choice of ribbon Turned out lovely!! Next set of pictures will be mine with Bella mdoelling


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> that was definitely the correct choice of ribbon Turned out lovely!! Next set of pictures will be mine with Bella mdoelling


whoop!! OH will be heading up the PO in a sec to post it


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

is it me next is it is it is it


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

axl said:


> is it me next is it is it is it


yep, i am hoping to get it done and in the post on tuesday, tomorrow im going to the dog park so will start on it tomorrow night, and finish it after my tattoo on monday


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh wowee! Who's are they? They are great!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Oh wowee! Who's are they? They are great!


the skull ones are Axl's, and the dragons are for babycham's mum


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Babycham dont panic, just remembered the handle padding  adding it now! :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Babycham dont panic, just remembered the handle padding  adding it now! :lol:


Tee he he I didnt notice in the pic

Wow that looks fantastic, even better than I imagined!!!!
Mum is going to be sooo pleased. 
Rockys going to be the best dressed dog in town.

Just Percy left to have one now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

sid&kira said:


>


im in love i sooooooo can not wait now :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Babycham & PoisonGirl I'm just waiting for some more rings then I can do yours, should be here tomorrow or saturday hopefully


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> Babycham I'm just waiting for some more rings then I can do yours, should be here tomorrow or saturday hopefully


max and axl cant wait to use them pics on web site as soon as i can chick thanks xx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Apolagies for going missing again! Im still here really!

Babycham I started your order but didnt realise how low on pink i was, more should arrive tomorrow!

Poisongirl yours will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oooooh I LOVE it!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely thank you,
cant wait


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

When are you getting some Christmas ribbon missy???


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> When are you getting some Christmas ribbon missy???


Just go have a look on ebay if there is something you want.. she is getting me some ribbon that I saw and wanted for Xiva's new collar


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Max and A xl love their new collars and leads (axl chewed through the last one you made) 
i shall take some pictures tomorrow when i am out for my walk xx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> When are you getting some Christmas ribbon missy???


I have some black ribbon with silver christmas trees on 

But yea will be picking some up whenever i see any 

Like PG said, if u see anything you like online, let me know and i'll get it


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

For Babycham


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh wow, thats lovely! 

Dixie's arrived the other day I just haven't had time to get pics up. I love it!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

AmberNero


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Wheeeee!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Just been looking at your site, do you have the ribbon that has the pink and yellow dots on the white/silver background in any other colours, like light blue spots on brown or similar ? im wanting too get a two boyish coloured ones for stan and hooch possibly a martingale and a girly one for tara aswel. With matching leads. 

Thanks michelle x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What boy ribbons or multi coloured ribbon do you have the boys are desperate for new collars

I'd want red and blue backgrounds and there necks are 19" inch I think


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Just been looking at your site, do you have the ribbon that has the pink and yellow dots on the white/silver background in any other colours, like light blue spots on brown or similar ? im wanting too get a two boyish coloured ones for stan and hooch possibly a martingale and a girly one for tara aswel. With matching leads.
> 
> Thanks michelle x


Not that exact one but can get blue on chocolate i *think* will check for you in a sec



Daynna said:


> What boy ribbons or multi coloured ribbon do you have the boys are desperate for new collars
> 
> I'd want red and blue backgrounds and there necks are 19" inch I think


Ohhh loads, what sort of design where you after?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Can chain leads be made with a padded webbing handle?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I like bright colours  

How much are they it's pay day this weekend


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Can chain leads be made with a padded webbing handle?


I dont do chain leads hun, but if you have one you want to send to me then I can add a padded handle no problem


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Daynna said:


> I like bright colours
> 
> How much are they it's pay day this weekend


ummm I have the multi-coloured bones which look good on any colour webbing  i'll go have a look at what other stuff I have, but thats probably the most colourful thing I have that would go with those colours atm

Semi-slip, flat(no bluckle) and plastic buckle ones are £6 with ribbon
martingales and metal buckle ones are £7 with ribbon

postage is £1 to the UK


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi there! Its me, the one that can't make up her mind on the e-mail!

Far too many great options to choose from, very excited about Wesley pups new collars and lead =D

Just let me know how I go about arranging payment and can do it asap for ya.

Much thanks

Claire & Wesley pup x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> Hi there! Its me, the one that can't make up her mind on the e-mail!
> 
> Far too many great options to choose from, very excited about Wesley pups new collars and lead =D
> 
> ...


haha is my selection a bit too big? lmao 

Just sent you a reply  x


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Its brilliant, I love it and I'm sure when he grows or eats through these ones I'll be back for more, no more boring pet shop collars for Wesley pup!

Payment has been sent,

Thanks a million =D


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> Its brilliant, I love it and I'm sure when he grows or eats through these ones I'll be back for more, no more boring pet shop collars for Wesley pup!
> 
> Payment has been sent,
> 
> Thanks a million =D


haha you wouldnt be the 1st to come back after they've been nommed lol!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Do I get a discount for Xiva's collar when the ribbon comes since she already had a puppy collar   :lol:


Oh dear, I am defo planning on xmas house collars for them :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Do I get a discount for Xiva's collar when the ribbon comes since she already had a puppy collar   :lol:
> 
> Oh dear, I am defo planning on xmas house collars for them :lol:


you do! im still waiting on the ribbon, only issue with buying from china!

haha brilliant!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

She doesn't mind waiting  she's not as impatient as her mummy :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

puppy pack! ready to be posted tomorrow


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

sid&kira said:


>


What is this type of collar called, and can it be made with padding ?
EDIT - just read your website and this cant have padding, thats ok. Off to choose some ribbons and webbing


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi there!

Just wanted to check if my order had been posted yet?

Many Thanks =) xx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just wanted to check if my order had been posted yet?
> 
> Many Thanks =) xx


hey hun, im working on it, just have to do your lead, im expecting delivery of the hi-viz green tomorrow, so will post out then


----------

